
Juicero Founder Now Promoting $40 Jugs of ‘Raw Water’ in Silicon Valley - Stratoscope
http://www.grubstreet.com/2018/01/juicero-founder-doug-evans-now-promotes-unfiltered-raw-water.html
======
noetic_techy
Why not simply use pure osmisis water, then add in some friendly pro-biotics
and minerals. All the upside, no down-slime. I'll call it: Engineered
Unfiltered Water. Who's with me?

I'll even add a weight loss tape worm as a $100 DLC. Ultra-gut-cleanse Giardia
for $300.

~~~
themoat
What kind of DRM can you promise me? I'm not in unless we protect our IP

~~~
noetic_techy
There will be a little blurb on the back label with vague threats like "If you
copy me, I will find you..."

------
grzm
Discussed 11 days ago, 79 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16040540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16040540)

------
brianpgordon
> Tap water? You’re drinking toilet water

This is literally straight from Idiocracy.

------
djroomba
Who is buying this? Is he a genius at finding insane markets or is this just
bogus?

~~~
yakitori
Who buys $1000 sunglasses? Who buys $1000 jeans? Who buys $500 sneakers? Dumb
people with too much money.

~~~
nudiustertian
couldnt be more different

~~~
Yetanfou
While the product categories differ, the exorbitant price asked makes this
'raw water' target the same demography: those who have more money than sense
and those who use these products for the purpose of affluence signalling.

------
dogma1138
Flint Michigan can now go into an economic boom by exporting its water to SV.

------
gumby
I know the NYT article said “Silicon Valley” but these “Live” guys are in LA
and everybody they talked to was in Marin and SF.

The valley suburbia has its own looney pretentious (mostly boring nimbyism,
honestly) but this kind of crap seems to get traction only where the anti-
vaxxers hang out.

------
marchenko
I've got several antique sealed glass carafes decanted from the Broad Street
pump circa 1854... as an added bonus, I'll throw in the original lead
stoppers.

------
atsushin
Giardia isn't particularly tasty.

------
nathanaldensr
Sure, let's throw away decades of improvements to public water supplies--
undoubtedly the safest they've ever been in human history--to sell _dirty,
likely contaminated water_. This man is mentally ill.

------
Sangermaine
When will these conmen end up in jail where they belong?

------
Chaebixi
I will sell you water from my sump, only $10 a bottle.

------
TYPE_FASTER
Uber for water

------
codewritinfool
This doesn't sound like a good idea, but I'm not a medical doctor.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
I'll happily sell unfiltered, unpurified, un-whatever'd water from my well for
half that!

Any takers?

